# Converting to Zoysia



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

New member here. My backyard is mostly Del Mar ST Augustine which did well since I had older dogs. Now I have younger dogs that have destroyed a section. I started experimenting with Zoysia which holds up much better. My plan is to add https://www.lowes.com/pd/Tenax-Actual-50-ft-x-4-ft-Green-HDPE-Extruded-Mesh-Rolled-Fencing/3457520
Flat on the ground and let the Zoysia grow through. I looked at yard savers which looked similar, buy are very expensive. Anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Dogs and Zoysia usually aren't a good combo. You'll want something that will repair itself quicker and handle traffic better than Zoysia. Pick a variety of Bermuda adapted for your climate.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have dogs, and zoysia. Love zoysia, but dog urine wipes it out. It is however the most draught resistant grass that I've ever seen.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A couple of years ago we had a really bad draught here in Charlotte. All of my neighbor's fescue and bermuda lawns were brown and crispy.....my zoysia was still green green green &#128513;.

Traffic is phenomenal....dogs, kids, scooters and go-carts have been no problem at all. The lawn stays thick and carpety throughout. It's the urine that leaves big yellow spots. However, that may be partly due to be neglecting the grass for the past several years. It can't bounce back quickly if it doesn't have what it needs, and I sure wasn't giving that to it.

Next year, I'm going to flat out dominate.


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> A couple of years ago we had a really bad draught here in Charlotte. All of my neighbor's fescue and bermuda lawns were brown and crispy.....my zoysia was still green green green 😁.
> 
> Traffic is phenomenal....dogs, kids, scooters and go-carts have been no problem at all. The lawn stays thick and carpety throughout. It's the urine that leaves big yellow spots. However, that may be partly due to be neglecting the grass for the past several years. It can't bounce back quickly if it doesn't have what it needs, and I sure wasn't giving that to it.
> 
> Next year, I'm going to flat out dominate.


Good to know about the traffic, thanks. My dogs are pretty much trained to go to the bathroom in a wild flower area I created so hopefully urine won't be an issue.


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Dogs and Zoysia usually aren't a good combo. You'll want something that will repair itself quicker and handle traffic better than Zoysia. Pick a variety of Bermuda adapted for your climate.


Thanks, I've seeded Princess 77 years ago, but I don't think I get enough sun. I do have areas that it does ok. Maybe giving it more care might help.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Kadie555 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs and Zoysia usually aren't a good combo. You'll want something that will repair itself quicker and handle traffic better than Zoysia. Pick a variety of Bermuda adapted for your climate.
> ...


You might have better results with Zoysia in Florida than here in Oklahoma. But my experience with dogs and Zoysia haven't been good.

We sodded a backyard with Zoysia in the spring of 2018. The clients have three dogs ranging from 15 lbs. to 80lbs. Anywhere to dogs played or walked the grass died and was unable to repair itself. Come spring 2019 there was nothing left. All dirt.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It definitely takes a long time to fully establish itself, that's for sure. I tried sodding a few areas and had zero success.....with substantial prep work. For me here with craptastic clay soil, plugs worked best but still took a few seasons to fill in.

Fyi, I used Myer plugs and Zenith sod. Next season I'm going to heavily plug my front with Zeon. Everything I've read about Zeon says that it's the most shade tolerant of the varieties. Plus, I like the texture of the.Zeon more so I'm hoping that it'll take over.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

My St Augustine dies once the dog starts sniffing for a place to pee. I have found centipede seems to do well with urine resistance, likely because it likes acidic soils. The little bit a of zoysia I have in my yard, I really like. It's the one spot I never need to water, weed, or anything. You may find that instead of sodding, the thing to so is plug it.

The areas I have sprigged by digging up roots and burying them take a while to start, but they seem to do well. Does not spread nearly as fast as centipede or SA though. That said, it did tunnel under my walkway and start spreading int o the grass on the other side, so if you do put zoysia down, it will find a way into places whether you want it to or not...


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmmm this has me a little worried about my Zenith Zoysia I'm trying to get to take over in the backyard. We have a free-roaming (yes that's what I said lol) bunny that goes back in it's house each night, and a LOT of wild bunnies. Should I worry about damage from them?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Empire Zoysia in central florida. Every dog in the neighborhood uses our yard as their personal restroom. No issues what so ever. I've not seen a single brown, yellow, or damaged spot from pet urine.

.

.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

back to the OP, i don't think we've seen the mat approach. it is not bio,degradable so then what? maybe you use it as it temp fence and section of areas, let it establish good then....next repeat.

sprigs might be pressing it - they are more delicate than sod or even plugs.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I can't see that plastic mesh doing anything but being a nuisance.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> I can't see that plastic mesh doing anything but being a nuisance.


+1


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

+2 - don't see any reason to put something like that down.


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> back to the OP, i don't think we've seen the mat approach. it is not bio,degradable so then what? maybe you use it as it temp fence and section of areas, let it establish good then....next repeat.
> 
> sprigs might be pressing it - they are more delicate than sod or even plugs.


We will see I put some down and not seeing grass flying everywhere. It's very similar to the yardsaver the company sells.


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ordered some Empire plugs from Sod solutions. Kinda odd it ships from Nebraska. Hopefully they won't be dormant


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Kadie555 said:


> Ordered some Empire plugs from Sod solutions. Kinda odd it ships from Nebraska. Hopefully they won't be dormant


Do you have s SuperSod near you? The one near me sells Zoysia sod. You can cut your own plugs and save on shipping costs. What tool are you going to use to plug your lawn? Personally I use a Pro Plugger, it's the bees knees for plugging. 🐝


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Kadie555 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered some Empire plugs from Sod solutions. Kinda odd it ships from Nebraska. Hopefully they won't be dormant
> ...


No super sod near me. Yes I have a pro plugger. It does make it easier.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Since zoysia's lateral growth rate is much less than Bermuda, I'd expect the problem would be establishment of the zoysia. Once grown in, I believe it would do fine, but I'd be concerned about getting the sod established. There's a reason Bermuda is the grass of choice for athletic turf in the warm season zone and north into much of the transition zone.


----------



## Kadie555 (Nov 11, 2019)

We will see. Plugs seem to be protected from their paws.


----------

